# Radiology dx for elevated D-dimer



## amymeyers01 (Jul 25, 2008)

I see quite a few CTA chest scans with a history stated as 'elevated D-dimer.'  We have a difference in opinion in our office as to which code to use for this.  I was previously advised to use 289.89 as this indicates a blood 'disorder' because it shows that there is breakdown of a thrombus somewhere in the body.  The other side of the argument is to use 790.92 for abnormal coagulation profile.  Any advice on which way to go with this?  Thanks!!


----------



## LOUISE SLACK (Jul 26, 2008)

*Radiology dx of elevated D-dimer*

Amy,
I always use 790.5 abnormal enzymes, serum NEC.  But I try to find a code for patient symtoms to use first. 

Louise


----------



## pharmon (Jul 26, 2008)

I use 790.99 for the dimer.


----------



## Lorisvg (Jul 29, 2008)

I use 790.92 - Findings, Abnormal fibrinogen titer coagulation study.


----------



## vmatt (Jul 29, 2008)

I also use the 790.99 on the d-dimer for CTA's and I know that in our section of the world that it is not covered by MCR.


----------

